# wave flume



## icacheiro

The 2D-wave flume.


----------



## patomp

¿Podrías ponerlo en contexto? así tan solo no me aclaro.


----------



## icacheiro

Creo que se refiere a un flujo, se habla de "the 2D-wave flume".


----------



## IkeRoyo

Sí, pero flujo es flux.
Y no sé cómo traducir flume ¿(desagüe, tubería de escape)?
Edit: ¿¿Estás hablando de esto??:
http://www.wldelft.nl/facil/schflu/index.html


----------



## icacheiro

Sí, estoy hablando de eso


----------



## patomp

Sin contexto no puedo ayudar, ¿podrías escribir la oración completa y decir qué tipo de texto es?
Parece algo como las maquetas que se usan para hacer experimentos de hidráulica, que son tubos por los que circula agua, en este caso de dos dimensiones (plano). Busca la imagen en Google y verás lo que digo.


----------



## IkeRoyo

La verdad, ni idea, quizás canalización o canal.


----------



## patomp

Yo lo llamaría simulador plano de olas


----------



## icacheiro

Por ejemplo:

*The Scheldt flume is a state-of-the art wave flume capable of generating both regular (periodic) and irregular (random) waves. *

Esa podría ser una oración completa, se trata de algo relacionado con la ingeniería oceanográfica. Muchas gracias a todos por el interés.


----------



## patomp

Pues efectivamente, entonces es un simulador de olas


----------



## repichinito

Hola chicos. Trabajo en ingeniería marítima.
"Wave flume" es un canal para realizar ensayos en presencia de olas, por ejemplo, para ensayos de diques, barreras antioleaje, etc. Saludos.


----------

